# Sage Mode vs. Eight Gates



## Skilatry (Oct 7, 2017)

What is the superior power up? 

The 8th gate is restricted since it is a suicide move.


----------



## Zero890 (Oct 7, 2017)

That depends entirely on the user, for example Hashirama with SM can defeat Gai with 8th gate imo. But in general the SM is more powerful because it not only increases the physical parameters and Chakra level, it also increases the power of Ninjutsus and Genjutsus and provides other abilities such as sensory ability, the user does not get tired, increases recovery of the damages, also provides more tolerance to the pain and does not present / display side effects.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Oct 7, 2017)

Sage Mode by far. The Gates destroy the users stamina while Sage Mode does the opposite. Sage Mode also amplifies Ninjutsu and Genjutsu while the Gates don’t. Only a near pure Taijutsu user without a partner to help maintain SM indefinitely could benefit more from the Gates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabre320 (Oct 7, 2017)

If we give a general ninja both powerups in general sage mode would almost always be the superior powerup.


----------



## Topace (Oct 7, 2017)

8th gate>> anything sage mode can put out bar Naruto hack power up. 


Though SM>> 7th hate and below.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 7, 2017)

Perfect SM is relative to the 7th gate 

Id argue 7th gate gives more raw oomph while SM is more practical and sustainable tho

If we gave the same person both techniques that is


----------



## Bonly (Oct 7, 2017)

Sage Mode is clearly the better of the two. Sage Mode boost your stats and it boost all ninjutsu, taijutsu, and Genjutsu, gives you sensing and it has no drawbacks outside of a time limit which one may get around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 7, 2017)

Sage Mode took Naruto from Low Kage to High Kage, and Hashi from just over even with Madara to able to beat down him and kurama at the same time.

The gates are nice and all but they are full of drawbacks that sages just don't have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sapherosth (Oct 8, 2017)

It's actually hilarious that people are talking about the "drawbacks" of the Gates whilst ignoring SM's very own drawbacks which has been much more prominent than the Gate's drawbacks itself. 


Double standards I'd say.


----------



## Android (Oct 8, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> It's actually hilarious that people are talking about the "drawbacks" of the Gates whilst ignoring SM's very own drawbacks which has been much more prominent than the Gate's drawbacks itself.
> 
> 
> Double standards I'd say.




Can't you just for once post your opinion and move along w/o bitching about what others are saying ? Smh.

OT: Senjutsu is better power up by a landslide.
SM > 7G and below.

RSM > 8G.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The_Conqueror (Oct 8, 2017)

For learning sage Jutsu one need to to have large amount of reserves which doesn't seem to be necessary for 8 gates

Both Perfect Sage mode and 8 gate are hard to achieve seeing how Jiraiya and Minato could never become a perfect sage while Naruto did that with his clones 

As power up Sage Mode is far better, it boosts overall stats without taking anything from the user better than one time huge power up and then dying under normal scenarios


----------

